# Glock info/help?????



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok boys and girls...... Chet lost a bet...... All my years I have despised Glocks, but without a legitamate reason - other than they're just plain ugly!!! :shock: 
So after losing this bet, I must pay my dues...... I must own a Glock for 90 days and fire no less than 500 rounds through it in that 90 day period. After the 90 days are up, I can sell the POS and go back to my ancient 100 year old designed chunks of way too heavy steel big bores!
So please enlighten me on the different models and options and values...... I literally have no clue when it comes to Glocks.
My Stipulations:
It has to be a 40sw
NO SHORT GRIPS, must be full length, my hands are fat.

So please help me pick out which one I might like best...... and whats this gen 2, gen 3 bs?

and one more thing....... dont ask about the bet, it's embarassing


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

you want a model 22, its the full size version of the 40 S&W. I have one that shoots very well, careful you might want to keep it. :mrgreen: 

The generation deal is like model updates, not sure of the differences except for the newer ones have the access. rails made into the bottom of the frame.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Most agencies carry the Glock 22 , .40's. or the Glock 9mm's. I own 2 Glock .45's . A Glock 21 and a Glock 30 . Generation wise I think the only difference is Lazer and flash light rails.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

G22 as mentioned, is the one with the full-length grip. It is their full-size Service model (4.5" barrel). The slightly smaller compact G23's grip ends partway down where your middle finger sits (4" barrel). Nevertheless, I like the feel and size of the G23 better personally anymore, but own a G22 (Gen 3).
Now that I have a XD(M) in .40 the G22 is 2nd tier. The XD(M) has a longer grip yet, but with interchangeable backstraps and is very ergonomic with a match trigger and barrel.
Still, I can shoot the G22 just fine - not something you buy for looks, but they are solid performers like an AK or SKS. The Tennifer finish is ultra rust resistant, and the gun is light. There are three sight options - fixed, adjustable, and Tritium night sights in ascending order of cost.
There is also the G35 longer barrel (5.3") Tactical/Practical version available that uses the same frame as the G22.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

To expand on what's already been said, the most noticeable difference in Glock generations is to the frame. The Gen 1 had a smooth grip and no accessory rail. The Gen 2 added the checkering to the front and back straps, but still no accessory rail. Gen 3 has the rail, and also added finger grooves to the front of the grip, and thumb indentations. The new Gen 4 has everything the Gen 3 does, plus removable back straps in 3 sizes. There is also a few more tweaks to the Gen 4.

In addition, you may also see some G22's out there with "RTF" added to the description, meaning "Rough textured frame". It's a different kind of checkering than the standard models. 

Hope this helps. 8)


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who really wants to know what this embarrassing bet was?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Narient said:


> Am I the only one who really wants to know what this embarrassing bet was?


not even close, but we know that as long as we don't ask, sooner or later he will give in to the need to talk about it and tell all. :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

:O•-:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got the new Cabela's flyer at my house today. They have the law enforcement trade-ins on sale for $359.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Most agencies carry the Glock 22 , .40's. or the Glock 9mm's. I _*USED To*_ own 2 Glock .45's . A Glock 21 and a Glock 30 . Generation wise I think the only difference is Lazer and flash light rails.


I wish I could edit better than this Al...I _know_ you don't own any guns... :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you. Old age , I have a tendency to forget. That is correct. ATF I used to own guns. :mrgreen:


----------

